# خفيضات جامده على ارقام زين باقه شهر شهر



## احمد الرياض (1 نوفمبر 2011)

- زين شحن جديدة رصيد 35 ريال 
- امكانيه تحديثها بأسمك 
- استقبال حتى 6اشهر 
- افضل باقه شهر عليك وشهر علينا افضل الباقات :smile:


السعر 50 ريال للرقم وللرقمين 40 عرض خاص للجمله . 
تم لبيع :sm150:

________________________________

للتواصل على الخاص


----------



## جنان الخلد (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: خفيضات جامده على ارقام زين باقه شهر شهر*

بالتوفيق لك ياارب ...


----------

